# Penn Battle II



## udo81 (21. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrung mit der Penn Battle II? (oder dem Vorgängermodell?) Ich möchte mir eine neue Rolle gönnen und die liegt sehr gut in der Hand und macht einen sehr haltbaren und wertigen Eindruck... (4000er Größe)

Danke!

#6


----------



## maniana (22. April 2015)

*AW: Penn Battle II*

hab eine 4000er Battle der ersten Generation.
Eine sehr sehr gute Spinrolle bei der Du auf (Groß-)Hecht definitiv nichts falsch machst.
Einzig musst halt wissen, daß sich diese nicht auf Rücklauf stellen lässt, aber dafür bekommst die einzigartige Penn Qualität.

edit: sehe gerade daß Du in "Boots- und Kutterangeln" geschrieben hast, kann dazu leider nichts sagen...


----------



## SFVNOR (23. April 2015)

*AW: Penn Battle II*

Moin Moin,

 Gehe mal in den Langeland Thread und frage *Multe/ Walter* 
 Ich habe mir auf Grund seiner Empfehlung die Battle II/ 4000 gekauft.
 Ich kann es aber erst im Juni15 testen :-(

 Gruß,

 Stefan


----------



## Guinst (23. April 2015)

*AW: Penn Battle II*

Hallo, ich fische seit 3 Jahren eine 2000er Battle der ersten Serie. Bisher gab es nie Probleme. Diesen Winter hab ich sie mal neu gefettet, läuft wie am ersten Tag oder besser. 
Twitchen mit leichten Ködern mag sie nicht so, da schmeiß ich ab und zu mal ne Perücke. (kann aber auch an mir liegen, da twitchen für mich neu ist) Ansonsten arbeitet sie absolut Fehlerfrei. Begeistert bin ich von der Bremse, sie gibt ohne jedes Rucken Schnur frei und lässt sich sehr fein einstellen.
Bei der neuen gibt es allerdings keine Ersatzspule mehr dazu. Bei den größeren kann man soweit ich weiß die Rücklaufsperre nicht ausschalten. Das würde mich stören, da ich sie recht häufig mal rausnehme.

Grüße!


----------



## geomujo (23. April 2015)

*AW: Penn Battle II*

Das mit den Ersatzspulen scheint ein generelles Problem bei PureFishing zusein. Auch die neuen Abu's auf Basis der Orra/Revo kommen fast nur noch ohne Ersatzspule daher. Auch nachbestellen geht nicht so ohne weiteres. Mein Händler vor Ort musste mehrmals bei Abu anrufen und mailen um eine passende Ersatzspule zu bekommen - aber er bekam sie. War auch nicht teuer.

Aber ärgerlich ist das schon. An der Rücklaufsperre wird auch neuerdings gespart. Da lob ich mir doch die Sorön mit 2 gleichwertigen CNC-Alu-Spulen.


----------



## maniana (23. April 2015)

*AW: Penn Battle II*

das mit der Rücklaufsperre ist bei den Penn Rollen nichts neues.
Auf der anderen Seite hat das auch nichts mit Sparmaßnahmen zu tun, sondern man verzichtet ganz bewusst auf ein Bauteil welches auf die Rolle bezogen sehr oft Probleme macht und ausfällt.
Die Penn Rollen gelten nicht umsonst als solide Arbeitsgeräte die oft länger als mancher Angler leben...


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. April 2015)

*AW: Penn Battle II*

Yo, ich brauch auch keine abschaltbare Rücklaufsperre. Das ist IMO ein vollkommen unnötiges Feature - was nicht dran ist, kann auch nicht kaputtgehen.

Vermisse ich weder bei meinen Slammers noch bei der Spinfisher V. Die Penn-Panzerigkeit ist mir deutlich wichtiger.


----------



## Purist (23. April 2015)

*AW: Penn Battle II*

Schön, wenn die Rolle wenigstens ein Penn wäre, ist sie aber nicht. Battle (die alte und die 2), Sargus, m.E. die Fierce (Plastik), Mitchell Blade Alu gibt's nämlich auch als Pflueger Infusion. Alle Modelle haben nur kleinere Unterschiede, andere Farbwahl, andere Bremse, Spule etc.. 
Die Spinfisher, auch die V, und die Slammer sind Penn Design.


----------



## t-dieter26 (23. April 2015)

*AW: Penn Battle II*

Moin
Na ja,hab grade meine Battle 4000 vom letzten Jahr auseinandergehabt und gewartet.
Eigentlich hatte ich damit gerechnet nur mal reinschaun zu müssen+wieder zuschrauben und gut ist.
War dann richtig erschrocken Salzkristalle im Gehäuse zu finden.Da muss Wasser reingekommen sein und getrocknet und die Kristalle sind übriggeblieben.War eine Saison im Mittelmeer im Einsatz auf dem Boot.Bischen Spritzwasser sicher schon mal ,aber nie im Wasser gewesen.  
Hinten an der battle ist ein langes  goldfarbiges Plastikteil ,mit 2 Zapfen in Löchern im Gehäuse befestigt +etwas Kleber dran.Einer dieser Plastikzapfen war abgebrochen und das Teil lose.Kann sein ,dass das Wasser durch dieses Loch rein gekommen ist.Eine Funktion hat das Plastikdings glaube ich nicht. wieder  .
Das Gehäuse ist sowieso nicht wasserdicht ,keine Dichtungen.
Ansonsten bisher ne brauchbare Rolle , hat schon bischen was aushalten müssen.
Hab dann noch andere "verdächtige " aufgeschraubt.
2x Penn slammer .alles ok.
1xslammer liveliner , auch etwas Salz drin ,das Wasser kann über die Bremseinheit hinten eindringen.Und versucht mal die Freilaufbremse zu zerlegen +warten und dann wieder zusammenzubauen. auch  .Hab jetzt alles mit Fett gefüllt und die Freilauffunktion außer Betrieb.
Eine positive Überraschung war dann noch eine preiswerte Ecusima.Die ist eigentlich nicht fürs Salzwasser bestimmt ,ich nehm die trotzdem manchmal fürs ganz leichte jjiggen auffm Boot.Alles Plastik ,aber toll gekapselt.Kein Salz ,kein Rost ,alles super.
Zurecht eine immer wieder gelobte Rolle für ganz kleines Geld ,find ich.
Ein paar andere shimanski +Penn+FinNor waren ok wie es sein sollte.
TL Dieter
ach so ,alle ? starken Rollen haben  permanente Rücklaufsperre.


----------



## maniana (24. April 2015)

*AW: Penn Battle II*

naja, aber wenn Du Salzrückstände in der Rolle hast, kannst dafür nicht die Rolle verantwortlich machen. Die fliegen ja nicht einfach so da rein.

Ich hatte meine Battle vor ca. 2 Wochen spaßeshalber offen, schaut astrein aus wie am ersten Tag, und hammermäßig gefettet war diese (seitens Penn) auch noch.


----------



## t-dieter26 (24. April 2015)

*AW: Penn Battle II*



> naja, aber wenn Du Salzrückstände in der Rolle hast, kannst dafür nicht  die Rolle verantwortlich machen. Die fliegen ja nicht einfach so da rein


Schön , dass deine Rolle ok ist ,aber seltsamer Kommentar.Wen oder was denn sonst.Salzwasser reingeschüttet hab ich nicht....
|kopfkrat


----------



## Purist (24. April 2015)

*AW: Penn Battle II*



t-dieter26 schrieb:


> Das Gehäuse ist sowieso nicht wasserdicht ,keine Dichtungen.
> Ansonsten bisher ne brauchbare Rolle , hat schon bischen was aushalten müssen.



Die Kugellager sind aber abgedichtet, von wasserdicht hat niemand etwas gesagt. Selbst die Spinfisher V, ist nicht absolut wasserdicht, trotz Dichtung. 
Folge: Regelmäßig warten und fetten, ist bei dem Rollentyp aber auch kein Drama, die ist in 30 min zerlegt, gereinigt, gefettet und wieder zusammengeschraubt.


----------



## Taxidermist (24. April 2015)

*AW: Penn Battle II*



> Selbst die Spinfisher V, ist nicht absolut wasserdicht, trotz Dichtung.


Na angeblich aber schon, siehe hier im Produkt Video, so ab Min.6.30

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6kBGseTxMhc

Ich habe mir gerade die zweite aus der Serie gekauft (8500er).
Die 5500er welche ich nun im zweiten Jahr fische, hat noch zu wenige Einsätze hinter sich, als das man etwas zu Langzeiterfahrungen sagen könnte.
Was sicher selbst zu modifizieren wäre, zumindest wenn es ins Salz mit der Rolle geht, die Gummidichtungen am Rollenkörper mit etwas Fett einsetzen und ebenso die Gehäuseschrauben!
Ansonsten wird bei Penn nicht mit Fett gespart, bei neuen Rollen quillt das Zeug aus allen Ecken raus (das blaue Penn-Fett!).

Jürgen


----------



## t-dieter26 (24. April 2015)

*AW: Penn Battle II*

Nee ,absolut wasserdicht sind ohnehin die wenigsten (oder streng genommen keine?) Rollen.
Die Battle wird auch nicht als dicht beworben,das war mir auch klar.
Hat mich nur gewundert ,dass so viel Wasser reingekommen ist durch Spritzwasser.Und so ein überflüssiges Plastikteil das abbricht und man hat dann ein Loch im Gehäuse ,das find ich auch #d .
Die spinfisher SSV wird nach Alan Hawks review soweit ich weiß auch nicht mehr als "wasserdicht " verkauft.Die hat aber immerhin eine umlaufende Gehäusedichtung.
Und stimmt schon ,die Penn Rollen sind normalerweise gut gefettet und zu warten,bis auf die liveliner.


----------



## Dakarangus (24. April 2015)

*AW: Penn Battle II*

Bei alan Hawk kann man nachlesen das die Spinfisher V nur wasserresistent ist, nicht wasserdicht.

@ taxidermist: ja da hast du recht mit dem blauen fett, das quillt echt raus, ist schon eine kleine Sauerei, meine neue Spinfisher V musste ich erstmal mit einem Lappen abreiben damit ich mir nicht die Klamotten versaut habe.


----------



## Purist (25. April 2015)

*AW: Penn Battle II*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Na angeblich aber schon, siehe hier im Produkt Video, so ab Min.6.30



Ich bezog meine Wortwahl auf Alan Hawks Erkenntnisse, wie Dakarangus richtig bemerkt. Der hat halt "einen Tropfen" im Gehäuse gefunden. Ehrlich gesagt halte ich nichts von der Gummierung, sie ist ein netter Marketinggag, schützt wahrscheinlich besser vor Spritzwasser als gar keine, mehr aber auch nicht. Wichtiger bei all dem Alulegierungen ist entweder Lack oder Fett.



Taxidermist schrieb:


> die Gummidichtungen am Rollenkörper mit etwas Fett einsetzen und ebenso die Gehäuseschrauben!



Fettet man Gummi? Ich würde vermuten, dass Silikon besser wäre.. Schrauben werden leicht gefettet, genauso wie alles andere.



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ansonsten wird bei Penn nicht mit Fett gespart, bei neuen Rollen quillt das Zeug aus allen Ecken raus (das blaue Penn-Fett!).



In China spart man bei der Marke wohl deswegen nicht an Fett, weil die Teile als Salzwasserrollen auf dem Markt sind. Aber auch Penn rät dazu, gerade im Salzwassereinsatz, selber nachzufetten.

Ich bin mir sicher, hier irgendwo schon einmal geschrieben zu haben, woher das Fett wirklich stammt, Penn macht daraus kein Geheimnis.. der Laden heisst X1R Corporation und, so ist zu vermuten, es ist Fett für Bootsmotoren, änhlich dem blauen Zeug von Yamaha.
Penn selbst empfielt damit auch die Bremsscheiben (leicht) einzufetten.


----------



## Dakarangus (25. April 2015)

*AW: Penn Battle II*



Purist schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher, hier irgendwo schon einmal geschrieben zu haben, woher das Fett wirklich stammt, Penn macht daraus kein Geheimnis.. der Laden heisst X1R Corporation und, so ist zu vermuten, es ist Fett für Bootsmotoren, änhlich dem blauen Zeug von Yamaha.
> Penn selbst empfielt *damit* auch die Bremsscheiben (leicht) einzufetten.



Das ist gar nicht gut was Penn da macht. Das senkt die Bremskraft. Die Bremsscheiben sollten mit Cal´s, einem speziellen Bremsenfett behandelt werden.

Ich habe meine Spinfisher V Bremse, die ebenfalls mit dem blauen Fett eingeschmiert war, mit Kaltreiniger entfettet und dünn mit Cal´s behandelt.
Auch die Bremsscheiben der Slammer hatten leichte Spuren von dem blauen Fett.

Ob diese Prozedur jetzt wirklich nötig ist hängt natürlich auch davon ab, wieviel Bremskraft man tatsächlich braucht, und das ist ja in aller Regel nicht viel... 

Eine gefettete Bremsscheibe hat noch den Vorteil, dass sie besser anspricht und dass eingedrungenes Salzwasser keine Schäden verursachen kann (die salzkristalle können selbst das Carbongewebe schädigen).


----------



## Taxidermist (25. April 2015)

*AW: Penn Battle II*



> Ob diese Prozedur jetzt wirklich nötig ist hängt natürlich auch davon  ab, wieviel Bremskraft man tatsächlich braucht, und das ist ja in aller  Regel nicht viel...


Ich meine, wenn man Spass daran hat seine Rollenbremse zu verbessern, soll man das tun, aber notwendig ist es sicher nicht, die Penn Bremse zu verstärken, zu verbessern!
Mir reicht die vorhandene Bremsleistung vollkommen aus.
Ich habe letztes Jahr mal meinen 5m Holznachen an Rute und Rolle, natürlich bei zugedrehter Bremse, einfach zum Hänger hingezogen.(ich weiß, dass man so etwas eigentlich nicht machen sollte!)
Andere Rollen, mit werksseitig vergleichbarer Bremsleistung, kosten ein vielfaches mehr.
Und bei Rollen in der Preisklasse (Penn) werden in der Regel immer noch Filzscheiben in der Bremse eingesetzt, anstatt Carbon wie bei Penn!
Einzig zu bemängeln an den serienmäßigen Bremsen, ist der relativ lange Weg, man muss schon einige Umdrehungen an der Bremse schrauben, um die Einstellung zu verändern.
Aber daran wird auch anderes Bremsenfett nichts ändern, sondern höchstens ein Gewinde mit anderer Steigung auf der Achse!



> ja da hast du recht mit dem blauen fett, das quillt echt raus, ist  schon eine kleine Sauerei, meine neue Spinfisher V musste ich erstmal  mit einem Lappen abreiben damit ich mir nicht die Klamotten versaut  habe.


Ich finde auch dies eher positiv, da wird nicht, wie bei anderen Herstellern noch am Fett gespart.
Aber mir ging es genau wie dir, erst mal überschüssiges Fett wegwischen!

Jürgen


----------



## Yellow (25. April 2015)

*AW: Penn Battle II*

Habe seit gut drei Jahren eine Battle 3000 und kann nur schreiben das ich super zufrieden mit der Rolle bin!!!  Habe noch zwei Sargus und auch mit denen bin ich zufrieden!!   
Von mir aus kann ich die Rollen nur empfehlen!!


----------

